
NYC and DC have more software dev jobs than San Jose - pnorton
https://www.aitp.org/blog/aitp-blog/2017/09/07/silicon-valley-isn-t-the-only-place-for-tech-jobs/
======
humanrebar
> According to Job Pulse, in the New York City metropolitan area, recruiters
> have posted 17,066 software developer and engineer jobs over the past 12
> months, and the median salary is $90,000.

That is not very much pay for New York City prices. Maybe the listings are
open because the pay is so atrocious.

~~~
Retric
The metro area is much larger than just downtown NYC.

Median 3 person family income in NYC metro area is only 85,900 $. So, you
really can comfortably live in that area making 90k.

[http://www1.nyc.gov/site/hpd/about/what-is-affordable-
housin...](http://www1.nyc.gov/site/hpd/about/what-is-affordable-housing.page)

~~~
tsunamifury
And median pay is 77k in SF yet that's also the poverty line for a family of
four. Median pay doesn't mean good pay.

~~~
Retric
Dual income one or two kids would mean ~180k not median pay.

NYC metro area sees plenty of ~50k + ~30k family's.

~~~
tsunamifury
False, median household is 90k

------
gayprogrammer
> As a member of CompTIA AITP, you have access to TechTalent powered by
> CompTIA and Job Pulse and can run your own searches, like this, to find your
> next opportunity. ...Not a member? Join today!

This is an advertisement for AITP with a click bait title. The content is just
a tutorial of their product. It's not hard data.

------
chrisco255
I'm skeptical about how complete the data sources are for this tool. Job
postings are notoriously decentralized. There's dozens if not hundreds of job
posting aggregation services. Many companies may just list "Software
Engineering" position as an ongoing opening because they're always looking. So
someone like Facebook may hire a few hundred to a few thousand software devs a
year from a single posting.

------
pfarnsworth
This is pretty disingenuous. They're counting each city in the SF Bay Area as
separate cities, whereas to a job seeker it doesn't really matter. It should
really be comparing commute zones rather than specific city names, that's more
interesting comparison. I'd be willing to bet that if you compared the SF Bay
Area to other commute zones, there would be no comparison in terms of jobs.

~~~
adjkant
> They're counting each city in the SF Bay Area as separate cities, whereas to
> a job seeker it doesn't really matter.

It may not matter for some but it would matter for others, myself included. I
live in cities specifically to avoid "commute zones". So a middle somewhere
between the two comparisons is likely more accurate.

Still, the bigger highlight here is that there is a shift in tech jobs, and
the focus is shifting a bit away from the valley relative to other
cities/regions.

~~~
WillPostForFood
Right but the same would apply to the NYC Metro area or DC, which are also
sprawling areas with commute zones.

~~~
pmiller2
Exactly. The 5 boroughs of NYC are really 5 _counties_ anywhere else. And
people commute to NYC from NJ and CT sometimes, too.

------
chaboud
In the top 10 list, two cities in the top five are a ~1 hour drive apart. That
makes them one commute zone for a lot of workers. How do I know? I commute
from San Francisco to Sunnyvale most days, and I see a lot of people doing the
same thing.

The list, which is fundamentally broken...

New York

Washington, D.C.

San Jose

Seattle

San Francisco

Los Angeles

Boston

Chicago

Detroit

Dallas

~~~
AndrewKemendo
_That makes them one commute zone for a lot of workers_

As with most workers in the cities you mentioned. People in NYC come from NJ.
DC, people commute from MD and VA (where I live).

So it is comparable.

~~~
kbenson
No, the point is that two entries in the top five are are in the same commute
zone. There's a reason it's called Silicon Valley or the Bay Area often when
referring to the job market and not just San Francisco or San Jose. It's an
economic region with a strong technical economy. If you combined them, where
do they sit on the list, as that's more useful for deciding how the economy of
the area is.

Also, is that including jobs from Palo Alto, Sunnyvale and Mountain View? I
assume it must be, since that's where many of the companies actually are, but
there are jobs all over the area, and I believe in a higher concentration than
in many other metropolitan areas.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I see your point here. That if combined, SF and SJ - aka "Silicon Valley,"
would be #1 and that because of their proximity, they should be combined.

Doesn't really matter anyway - this whole thing is just content marketing.

~~~
chaboud
That is, effectively, what I was saying.

The list is dumb. The best thing we can do is move on.

